
College as We Know It Coming to an End? Don’t Bet on It - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-22/college-students-parents-professors-hate-online-classes
======
aiscapehumanity
Naivety and Luddism shared between students who've digested an idyllic
aesthetic of what college should be like(sold to them), and professors too
busy being mice in the game having a creative-void and reduced to merely drone
librarians all caught up in the rusting high-education landscape. Seriously?
They don't want to use 21st-century tech in novel ways, or put demands for
platforms provided by companies to go beyond and help offer an experience that
could bring virtualization and steep use in a way to make pedagogic methods
for this new century? No, instead they want to be (maybe un)witting drones in
the cycle of rising tuition and a pedagogical stagnation?

I'm not suggesting the end to all physical spaces, as labs are still needed
and for more than just STEM, but for lecture, for theory, come on, no one
wants to use technology? A very cynical perspective is that not only may some
professors have no imagination but that it threatens to transform the revenue
stream in a way alien to the incumbency.

